

I'm Patrick McKenzie (patio11). I make and sell software. Ask me anything. - ernestipark
https://inbound.org/discussion/view/i-m-patrick-mckenzie-patio11-i-make-and-sell-software-ask-me-anything

======
mikeleeorg
Very interesting suggestions here. I wouldn't have expected this one:

 _If you were starting from scratch again now, where would you start?_

 _Short-term plan: Write a book about the problem space for the SaaS business
in #1 PRIOR TO LAUNCHING THAT BUSINESS. For example, if I were biting off im
going to once and for all solve email marketing for software companies , Id
write about the strategy of doing so prior to making software._

Has anyone else done something similar? Perhaps writing an ebook or creating a
video? As long as the asset you are creating costs money and can allow you to
give away pieces of it, would other mediums work as well as a book?

